# Partridge, grouse and pheasant.....



## mossymo (Oct 21, 2009)

Last weekend my youngest son and his girlfriend come to visit and do some bird hunting. Here is a pic of Ruger and I waiting for sunrise and our hunting partners to wake up (my wife took the pic which I was unaware of at the time.....)






and here is a pic of my hunting partners with our game for Saturday - 2 pheasant, 4 partridge and a grouse (my sons girlfriend found a small buck skull in some trees and wanted to bring it back with us)






and here are a couple pics of Sundays take - 6 pheasants and a dove


----------



## fire it up (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like it was a great time, nice haul.
Guess the boys are still kind of young, glad all had a good time.
And that is one big lap dog.


----------



## walle (Oct 21, 2009)

MossyO,
Looks like you are doing good.  Have a trip planned for South Dakota which I will be leaving for this Saturday if all goes well.  Heard the harvest was delayed so not to have too high expectations... although, low expecations for you folks far exceed what we have in Colorado.

Have any secret smoking tips you can share?
Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like you had a nice successful hunt...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I want Ruger...


----------



## mossymo (Oct 21, 2009)

Fire it up
I know it, that big lap dog is only 7 months old and is about 65 to 70 lbs.

WALLE
Right now pheasant numbers seem low (we had a bad winter and a wet spring), but there alot of crops up yet due to we are having a wet fall also; I think pheasant hunting will be much better with some snow on the ground and more crops harvested.

I have yet to smoke pheasant; I like to cut it into thumb sized chunks, marinate it in a mesquite marinade, kabob it with veggies and venison or just on a toothpick with bacon wrapped around it. Then grill it over charcoal. Thinking of rolling a loaded kabob or toothpick in brown sugar next time and trying that.....

Beer-B-Q
Ruger still has his "junk" fully intact, maybe someday he will stud out some pups !!!


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats a nice haul there. Its good to see that the hunting tradition is being carried on my the younguns. Seems like all they care about these days are their cell phones and going to the mall. I know what you mean about the crops still being in. I was out working on the backhoe this afternoon, and I could hear those pheasant doing their call over and over and over. I couldnt take it anymore. Ran into the house and grabbed the shotgun. Needless to say, they will live to see another day, but when that corn comes out, game on....Smoked pheasant sounds good right about now.


----------



## miamirick (Oct 21, 2009)

looks like a good couple days,   
how bout some shots of it on the smoker?


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like a good time by all.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks to me that a good time was had by all and quite the haul on the birds too. You folks are gonna have some good eats for alittle while to.


----------



## walle (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the hunting update, and the kabob idea - sounds very good.
Tracey


----------



## alx (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this!!! Looks like it doesnt get better then that to me.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics Marty!


----------



## iamaxxer (Oct 25, 2009)

A good dog,kids,and a few pheasants....looks like you had a great weekend.


----------

